# ..Buddy..



## BuddyTuckerLove33 (Mar 6, 2012)

It all happened so fast. 2-weeks ago I was taking Buddy and Tucker to the vet for their vaccines and 3-month follow up for Buddy. Back in October we found tumors on his spleen and within 2 weeks had the spleen and tumors removed which they turned out to be benign(Myelolipoma and a Nodular Hyperplasia). Well a few days following their appointment Buddy still hadn't found his spark..So Monday Jan. 21 we decided to call the vet to get him in kind of urgently.. He was super sleepy and his heart was pounding ..It just wasn't right. We take him in and they run some tests and determine Kidney Disease is the likely cause.. So we start Buddy on a Renal diet.. Over the next week we begin to incorporate the new food and starting him on some medications... Well he gradually got worse..He started to not eat all of his dinner, then the next day he didn't want bananas, then we had to hand feed him to get him to eat.. then Saturday even hand feeding he only ate a few bites...on Sunday he was really just here.. he didn't eat anything but a few carrots..Considering we had just found out that he had kidney disease we assumed this was what was to be expected, but I deep down had an uneasy feeling that he wasn't doing well and I called his Vet.. A few hours later (the vet was in surgery) he called and said that this wasn't normal that we should take him to the emergency hospital and have him seen.. We instantly put our coats on and we rushed him there and they took him in in a matter of a minute... they did bloodwork and found out that his numbers were down and it wasn't the kidney disease..So we had an ultrasound.... I knew what the results were before the doctor even spoke..I could feel it..She said they found nodules on his lungs and it was more than likely Hemangicarcoma...????? He was fading away and I couldn't do anything for him.. My husband and I called a few family members to help us say Goodbye to Buddy and send him on his way... I could tell he was happy to see everyone he loved one last time.. I wish had just one more day. One more snuggle. One more playful growl. One more reassuring look of happiness. He was such an amazing Boy! ??R.I.P. Buddy my handsome oldman...


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

I am so sorry. He was a handsome old man. You obviously had a strong bond with him and gave him the best care. Rest in peace, sweet Buddy.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

I'm so very sorry for the loss of your precious Buddy, he sounds like such a lovely soul. If you would like his name added to the Rainbow Bridge List, please let me know the date of his passing and I will add him. Once again, so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## BuddyTuckerLove33 (Mar 6, 2012)

Thank you! That would be wonderful! Buddy passed on January 28. 2019... His bday was November 19, 2008 if you need that too..


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

BuddyTuckerLove33 said:


> Thank you! That would be wonderful! Buddy passed on January 28. 2019... His bday was November 19, 2008 if you need that too..


His name has been added, rest in peace sweet Buddy x


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

I am so sorry for the loss of your sweet Buddy. May he Rest In Peace.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss of your Buddy, what a special boy he was. 

Godspeed Buddy


----------



## debbie624 (Aug 10, 2018)

I am so very sorry for your loss of Buddy. He certainly was a handsome boy. May his sweet soul rest in peace. They are like our children and losing them is devastating. Wishing you peace and healing


----------



## sophieanne (Feb 4, 2014)

Tears were flowing as I read your post and more now. I'm so sorry for the loss of your handsome Buddy. My heart is breaking for you. I was in your spot about 8 months ago. You gave him a good life and he knew how much he was loved and how much he loved you. Keep those good memories close to get you through this terrible time.


----------



## 4goldengirls (Jun 10, 2014)

My deepest sympathies on your loss. He was a beautiful boy.


----------



## Valhalla09 (Jan 26, 2019)

I am so sorry for your loss. This was hard to read as we just lost our boy 3 weeks ago. My heart goes out to you and your family. It is so hard to say good bye. Rest in Peace Buddy.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Sorry for your loss of Buddy.


----------



## Brodys Rockies (Jan 8, 2019)

I'm so sorry for your loss of Buddy. We're still recovering from the loss of our Golden as well. It's never an easy thing to experience or get through, but time does amazing things in helping each of us recover. Hang in there. Each day will slowly begin to get better. God Bless!


----------



## Chrislawrence8 (Jun 30, 2018)

So sorry for your loss. It's very hard to lose our 4 legged family members. Finding God helped me through my experience and I urge you to do the same. You and your pup will one day be reunited!


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

I'm so sorry to hear about your loss of Buddy. Rest in peace, beautiful boy...you were loved and will be missed. Hugs to you and the family.


----------



## SusanS (Jul 23, 2018)

I am so sorry to hear about your Buddy. Sadly, I know that feeling. Take your time to heal and remember all your wonderful memories that you have of Buddy.


----------

